# Moving to North Dakota:



## smirish51 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello: My son currently lives in Madison, SD and has been offered a sales job that consists of a territory along the ND / MN border, east to Detroit lakes and north. I've done a little research on the cost of living differences and the hunting (waterfowl and upland) opportunity. It appears that ND is more attractive. I am interested in your opinion(s). He hates to leave SD but you have to go where the jobs are. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Moving from South Dakota to North Dakota I think will change little for him other than pheasants. Weather, people, landscape (other than the Blackhills) are all about the same. I think he will find more hunting opportunities. We are not completely taken over by the pay to play ----- yet. I think we have a few years left where you can hunt without a contract for your firsts born written in blood.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To me.....you have 2 choices......

Live in Minn for the fishing or in ND for the hunting.I chose the hunting in ND.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ND has way better fishing then MN.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> ND has way better fishing then MN.


Are you trying to stir the pot? Why even go there? What ground do you have to stand on to make a comment like this? I would say if I were giving a neutral opinion, that both states have phenominal fishing, and one is pry no better than the other. isn't this a waterfowl thread?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Guiding one year in MN and fishing for 5 years in MN and fishing for 8 years in ND. MN has the big fish yes, but I prefer to go catch a lot of mid sized fish. All MN has is Lake of the Woods. ND has sloughs....


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

I moved out of Minnesota 30+ years ago and have never regretted it. The taxes in that State were not too favorable at that time for one thing. I was born, raised and went to school in SD. I've spent a lot of time working over the years in ND. My 2 cent opinion is if your son liked SD, I think the people, working environment, housing, tax structure etc. then ND would be more similar to SD versus Minn.

I always joke that there were only 2 good things for me that came out of Minn.. 
I-94 West and my second son.


----------



## smirish51 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their input. From what I've read, the tax enviroment is more favorable in ND. He will have to live close to the MN border north of Fargo. He is a small town boy not wanting a big city (Fargo). Any towns in that area you recomend or recomend he avoid?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> ND has way better fishing then MN.


so! my dad could beat up your dad!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> ND has way better fishing then MN.


Ha, ha, ha hmmmokay... :roll:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/faq/mnfacts/fishing.html

That is like saying because we kill more geese than ND, were a better waterfowl hunting state...:roll:

But.. I guess whatever lets you sleep at night... :thumb:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Sport Fish Harvested in MN:

■Walleye - 4.6 million pounds
■Northern Pike - 4.6 million pounds
■Panfish - 9.7 million pounds

Yep... ND is the place to go for fish... :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish everyone thought MN fishing was terrible.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

_"5 inches is plenty... my wife told me so... she said that any bigger is uncomfortable and awkward"_ :bop:

As humans, we assume things that just arn't true to make us feel better about the hand we have been dealt...


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

If you're looking to take advantage of outdoor activities of both states, I'd say to live in ND and get resident hunting licenses and then buy non-res MN fishing license. MN has some good hunting, but it cannot compete with ND for bird hunting.

Dilworth and Barnesville are nice little towns that are close to Fargo, but they're on the wrong side of the river if he's looking to be a ND resident.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Minnesota is a biological wasteland. Lots of overbuilt polluted lakes full of little hammerhandles and 3 oz panfish. Minnesota has people and lots of them...ND all the way


----------



## abiewer (Aug 20, 2012)

North Dakota has bigger and more fish and pheasants, and waterfowl. I hunt and fish both states each year. I love the lake country of Minnesota though. Fargo would be perfect location to live - but Wahpeton is great for a small town atmosphere and close to lots of hunting and fishing.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

abiewer said:


> North Dakota has bigger and more fish and pheasants, and waterfowl. I hunt and fish both states each year. I love the lake country of Minnesota though. Fargo would be perfect location to live - but Wahpeton is great for a small town atmosphere and close to lots of hunting and fishing.


 :eyeroll:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Move to MN for a year, drop the $600 for the lifetime sportsmans license and then move to North Dakota and hunt and fish both... 8)


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That is a very good idea... :beer:


----------

